# Quad bogging down when pressing on gas



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a 99 kawasaki prairie 4x4. Couple different things.....

It seems to never keep a battery charge. I turn the ignition off and also turn off the key every time I use it. When I charge it on the battery charger the green light will come on when I put it in neutral, but when I try to electric start it, it just clicks. It will easily pull start though.
I bought a new battery and still the same issue. Any thoughts????

Also it seems like when it is running, when I give it a lot of gas it bogs down and will eventually die. If I feather it a little bit I can depress the gas but this obviously needs to be fixed.
Any suggestions will help.

grino


----------



## JLeo (Jan 9, 2007)

Maybe your battery charger is ruining your batteries. I think regular car battery chargers destroy most atv batteries. I would check with the manufacturer of your battery to make sure its okay to charge it with the charger you have. 

I had the same problem with my quad, where it would bog down and die when you hit the gas. The problem was it had a stuck carb float. So I would start by cleaning the carburator.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

check the brushes in the starter,,the carb,,is probably gummed up,,anytime mine did that the metering rods were gummed up even though I ran stabil,,I found if you turn off the gas and drain the carb if you are going to let it set very long,,starter brushes are a easy fix some times they just hang up,,


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

also had the same problem last year with my Timberwolf....would give it gas and it would bog down and die....

like the others, the float was stuck....I took apart the carb, cleaned it out real good and blew out the ports and holes with an air compressor.....runs like a champ now


----------



## tiffinsmallies2 (Aug 11, 2008)

As for the charging problem it sounds like your stater took a crap. The bogging could be clogged air filter,stuck carb float,dirty carb, dirty gas or water in gas. Jetting too rich? When you give it gas does black smoke come from the exhaust? What does the spark plug look like?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I think everyone allready answered your questioned but I just wanted to post a little advice from my own problems with quads. Once you get your battery issue resolved, use a Battery Tender to keep it fresh. You can pick one of those up for about 40 bucks. As far as the carb situation, its fairly simple to yank the carb or carbs out and clean em up. Just take the float bowl off, remove the float assembly being careful not to bend the little metal tab. That tab is your adjustment. Pull all the jets out and soak them in carb cleaner and blow out with compressed air. Dont just use the carb cleaner or youll put it back together just to discover you still have your problem. While you have it apart you should check your float adjustment. You should be able to find the specs online or buy a Clymer manual. Put em all back together and they should be like new. Once they are all cleaned up, you can keep them cleam by running a bit of Sea Foam through your system every now and again. Shops can fix your carb problem for pretty cheap if you dont wanna tackle it yourself. Most charge an hour of labor(typically 50 or 60 bucks) per carb and a can of cleaner.


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Follow up, the carb was cleaned and that worked for the bogging down problem. I also had a bad stator which was not letting my four wheeler push start. I bought a used one and it is getting replaced as we speak.


----------

